# what is this diamondback frame?



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

So I bought an early 90s Diamondback something TG for cheap. It's white and has black lightning-looking paint on the forks and dropouts so I think it's either an Expert, or Master TG but the stickers are gone. It only has the bottom bracket, and unmarked headset. BB says Kajita and it has a very large Avenir sticker on the seat tube, Tange 4130 Prestige tubing. Any way to tell what exact model it was? I am going to put a mish-mash of parts I have laying around so it's just out of curiosity. I know it's not a collector's item. I can't get a pic to upload but it looks mostly like this.

https://media.photobucket.com/image/diamondback master tg/Eskimoboy22/IMG_20110309_142220.jpg


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Nice Frame*



tailgunn said:


> So I bought an early 90s Diamondback something TG for cheap. It's white and has black lightning-looking paint on the forks and dropouts so I think it's either an Expert, or Master TG but the stickers are gone. It only has the bottom bracket, and unmarked headset. BB says Kajita and it has a very large Avenir sticker on the seat tube, Tange 4130 Prestige tubing. Any way to tell what exact model it was? I am going to put a mish-mash of parts I have laying around so it's just out of curiosity. I know it's not a collector's item. I can't get a pic to upload but it looks mostly like this.
> 
> https://media.photobucket.com/image/diamondback master tg/Eskimoboy22/IMG_20110309_142220.jpg


Looks like a Master to me. I have the lugged version of this model before oversized tubing and Tig welding became mainstream.

This is an excellent frame. Japanese built (though mostly built by machine) it still had some hands on touches. Do you have the fork? I think the fork on this model was the unicrown, not my favorite, but on most models during this time.

If the paint is good, I'd throw a new carbon fork, either threaded or change over to 1" threadless and build a modern retro build.


----------



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

I have the fork. I was also thinking about about upgrading the headset and fork if for anything to have a wider choice of stem/handlebar. The paint is acceptable although I was considering stripping, powdercoating a solid color and adding some modern DB decals. I doubt the retro purists would flame for it in this case.

What is it that makes you think it's a Master? I was thinking just the parts group determined the model but I have found very little info period.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Paint and Tubing*

I saw some straight gauge tubes in the line and was thinking only the butted tubeset was master. Maybe you are right about the parts though.

Unfortunatley, DB has a kind of department club rep these days. If you repaint, I'd throw some Japanese letters on it for mystic purposes only. But again, don't discount the frame if it is the butted frame. This type of frame would set you back some big bucks if you spec'd one like it today.


----------



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

You could be right; I was only guessing. So yer saying the Prestige tubing is butted? I'll have to check that out. I'm not that much of a bike junkie; don't know these things.

I like the Japanese letters idea...


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

If it is white, it is probably the "Expert" I have one in the garage, '91, sold with a RX100 group. I think the "Master" had a hot Pink/black splatter paint, better steel, and 105 group. The (not sure the name, top of the line) was a neon green/splatter paint, with Ultegra.

I put a lot of miles on my "Expert" - overall a decent frame. I doubt I could bet $100 for it, though. Would really like to make it a CX, but it doesn't have the clearance for the larger tires. Thinking of building it as a SS, but not sure I would ride it...

Edit - Now I see the pic... Not the same as my frame...


----------



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

I think I've only seen the white one as Master come to think of it. I've seen pics of other colors but there were a range of models. I've seen black and pink and a very Bianchi-like green, but the white ones were always Master.

Oh, and I paid $39 for the frame/fork with BB and crummy headset on ebay.


----------



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

Found a bunch of other photos on another forum, some are Experts with this paint scheme. I can see one has Tange OS and mine says Tange Prestige Quad Butted. Don't know the difference.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

tailgunn said:


> Found a bunch of other photos on another forum, some are Experts with this paint scheme. I can see one has Tange OS and mine says Tange Prestige Quad Butted. Don't know the difference.


The Prestige tubing is going to be thinner, which makes the frame lighter and more flexible. Whether this is good or bad depends on your personal needs and desires.

I rode a similar Diamondback for several hundred miles when on vacation (a friend loaned me the bike). His bike was the Tange OS model and it was stiff as all get out. I liked it. It wasn't light, but I don't care about that sort of thing much anyway.


----------



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't care much about lighter either. I have a Schwinn 594 that's about 22 lbs and it's the lightest bike I've ever owned. Light won't make me faster... this is what I do when I want to go fast.

https://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af87/tailgunn/IMG_6532.jpg


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Here's a little cut and paste of your bike; looks just like the example you posted..


----------



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey....that is the one I bought! Did I buy it from you?


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

tailgunn said:


> Hey....that is the one I bought! Did I buy it from you?


No, I just looked it up and did a print screen since ebay won't let you download it's photos. I figured it would help your post of we saw the actual frame.


----------



## Dmds (Mar 5, 2011)

That looks exactly like the Expert TG that I have. However, mine is Tange OS tubing and had RX100 components. On the top tube it says "Designed by Centurion Expert TG"


----------



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

I can see remnants of the Expert or Master TG stickers on the tob tube but not enough to give a hint of which. I am guessing it might me Master since it has the quad butted Prestige tubing. On the other side there is a very large Avenir sticker on the seat past. You can only see a remnant of it on this side. Oh well, I guess I'll just throw some parts at it and see if I like it. If so then I'll upgrade some stuff.


----------



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey Dmds can you tell me what size seat post you have on yours? I don't seem to have one that fits.


----------



## Dmds (Mar 5, 2011)

I just measured it. Hoping my digital caliper is right, it is 26.8

I'll double check later again to confirm. Maybe I'll just pull the seatpost out and see if the size is stamped on the post.


----------

